# Oakley Radar Pitch sunglasses with G30 lenses



## Tiger (Aug 17, 2013)

Received these from the in laws as a very surprising and fantastic birthday present. They got them for me as they were deemed to be 'golf sunglasses' and I often complain about seeing my ball.

They come in a very large but well designed case, which has a handy slot for an alternative lens (more on that later). I had previously toyed with getting some Flak Jackets with G30 lenses so I knew they were for low to medium light and would boost contrast. I tried them on course for the first time yesterday evening and all I can say is wow! They really do make everything stand out more and I had a much easier time picking my ball out of the grey sky.

They come with two nose pad choices so you can get the best fit and were very comfortable to wear. They don't feel too tight yet you never worry about them flying off mid swing. The lens coverage is great so your entire field of vision is covered by the lens, much better than my usual sunnies.

I have to say these are very impressive sunglasses and my next step (when funds allow) is to buy an alternative lens for medium to bright light conditions. Having previously contacted Oakley they recommended Positive Red iridium, Gold Iridium, Fire Iridium or VR28 Black Iridium.

If your feeling sceptical don't be. These are great sunglasses :thup:


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 21, 2013)

My brother got a pair of oakleys. The biggest thing I noticed is very little distortion caused by the curvature of the lens. Something that is quiet noticeable on cheaper glasses.


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Aug 21, 2013)

I wear varifocal specs


----------

